# opensource database tool



## lost-in-translation (Sep 9, 2011)

I've got a borland database file, I'm try to pull the data into a csv file. 

I have done the google search but I'm looking for a opensource tool.

The format is file.mdx, which from what I read is an backup image file of the data.

Any pointers??


----------



## expl (Sep 10, 2011)

What does the file contain? Is it collection of MDX queries?

Check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mondrian_OLAP_server


----------

